# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  R.I.P No2

## teo24

H απιστευτη ατυχια μου δεν λεει να μ'εγκαταλειψη.Μετα τον ασπρουλη μου μου ηρθε κι αλλο χτυπημα.Με αλλο θυληκο ειχα προβλημα αλλο μ'αφησε.Ολη μερα λειπω απ το σπιτι κι ετσι εχω ελαχιστη επαφη με τα πουλια.Μου ειπε η γυναικα μου οτι το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι ενα πρωινο ηταν στον πατο και πηγαινε οπου ειχε ηλιο και καθοταν φουσκωμενο.Το αλλο πρωινο το επιασα και το εβαλα μεσα στο σπιτι κοντα σε θερμανση.Ετρωγε και εκανε και κανονικες κουτσουλιες,τα εβλεπα οπως τωρα που γυριζα σπιτι.Σημερα μου ειπε οτι απ το μεσημερι κοιμοταν συνεχεια, ενω τις αλλες μερες πιο αραια. Τωρα μπηκα στο σπιτι και το ειδα ξαπλα στον πατο......
Αντιο μικρη μου.....ειναι το πισω το πορτοκαλι.

  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι πολυ ρε θοδωρη...

ευχομαι να ειναι και το τελευταιο κακο

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρη λυπαμαι για το μικρο, ειναι δεδομενο για εμενα οτι οταν εχουμε πουλακια τετοια συμβαινουν, οσο πιο πολλα πουλακια τοσο πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες!

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι φιλαρακο ... 

* αν το ειχες με το αλλο μαζι και προσφατα ,ριξε μια ματια την κοιλιτσα του

----------


## BugsBunny

Κρίμα. . .

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Θοδωρη.

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι.... Θοδωρή.. μακάρι *να είναι το τελευταίο !*

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι, λυπάμαι!

----------


## johnakos32

κριμα ας σταματησει εδω.......λυπαμαι..

----------


## panos70

Θοδωρη λυπαμαι για το μικρο ειναι κριμα γμτ

----------


## panagiotisgloster

*κριμα τσεκαρε κ το αλλο και καντω καμια προληπτικη θεραπεια...λυπαμε πολυ...*

----------


## serafeim

Θοδωρη λυπαμαι!!!

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  Οχι ρε φιλε και αλλο;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Θοδωρη..  :sad:

----------


## HarrisC

Κριμα Θοδωρη.Αστα,ειχα χασει και γω ενα ζευγαρι αρχες Σεπτεμβρη ,πολυ αποτομα ,μεσα σε μια βδομαδα και ειχα τρελλαθει.

----------


## euaggelia

Λυπαμαι Θοδωρη.....αλλα δυστυχως,ετσι ειναι η ζωη  :sad:

----------


## Sophie

Κρίμα, λυπάμαι πολύ.. Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του..  :sad:

----------


## Peri27

Πολυ πολυ κριμα!!! .. :'( ... ευχομαι απο δω και περα να πανε καλυτερα τα πραγματα!

----------


## kostas13

κριμα κ ευχομαι να ειναι το τελευταιο

----------


## teo24

Δεν ηταν με το αλλο πουλακι μαζι,η φωτο ηταν απο περισυ.Προσπαθω να τα παρακολουθω οσο μπορω αλλα φανταστητε οτι τωρα ηρθα απ την δουλεια και σχολασα και νωρις.Το πρωι τε ελεγχω κατα τις 6.30 που βαζω τροφες και νερα και αν τυχει να ερθω σπιτι και κανα μεσημερι.Σας ευχαριστω ολους...

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρη σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, τα προσεχεις πιο πολυ απο εμενα, οτι προλαβω τα ξημερωματα και εγω, δουλευω απο τις 8 μεχρι νυχτα τις περισσοτερες φορες!!!
Για αυτο και εχω μειωσει δραματικα τον αριθμο των πουλιων μου!

----------

